# Anybody have an idea what kind of wood this is



## Scott E (Jan 25, 2015)

A friend gave me two 1by6by4' boards he had for 20 years but I have never seen this kind before. Need some help identifying it. Thanks


----------



## velocipede (Jan 15, 2015)

Lace wood?


----------



## Jarred1982 (Dec 28, 2015)

Im not real sure but try researching "birdseye maple?" See what you think...


----------

